# Relocating to the GTA



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

My husband will be starting a new job in Mississauga in September. Initially he'll relocate on his own and I'll be staying behind in New Jersey until the end of the year. Can anyone recommend a nice town to live in that's near Mississauga, safe and not too expensive. Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What, in your mind. is "not too expensive?"


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What, in your mind. is "not too expensive?"


A moderate price for the general area.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is $2,000/month moderate enough?
Do you need a 1 bedroom condo, or a 4 bedroom detached house?


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Is $2,000/month moderate enough?
> Do you need a 1 bedroom condo, or a 4 bedroom detached house?


Initially we're looking for a small rental until we get a "feel" for the area and decide where we would want to buy. As far as the rental amount, it would depend on what the rent includes but somewhere between $1,500 to $2,000. Which towns do you recommend we should concentrate on in our search (within 30 to 40 minutes outside Mississauga)?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe Georgetown, or Brampton? 
Never been in Brampton, but some told me it's 'Little India' over there, but I am sure there are living European people too. But it might be a little bit more difficult to integrate if you live within a concentration of people with a common background that differs a lot from yours. Something to keep in mind.
Most houses you have to rent for 1 year. Less is difficult.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There's also Milton, Georgetown, Oakville and Burlington.
You should know that Mississauga covers a large swath of land so where you choose could easily take longer or shorter length of time to get to work.
There are many acceptable areas within Mississauga itself.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Maybe Georgetown, or Brampton?
> Never been in Brampton, but some told me it's 'Little India' over there, but I am sure there are living European people too. But it might be a little bit more difficult to integrate if you live within a concentration of people with a common background that differs a lot from yours. Something to keep in mind.
> Most houses you have to rent for 1 year. Less is difficult.



Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> There's also Milton, Georgetown, Oakville and Burlington.
> You should know that Mississauga covers a large swath of land so where you choose could easily take longer or shorter length of time to get to work.
> There are many acceptable areas within Mississauga itself.


Thank you. What part of Scotland are you from?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Oakville: close to Dundas street is convenient to get to Mississauga. Close to the 403 (QEW) and the 407 (toll express way).
I have friends in this neighborhood, and they really like it: REALTOR.ca -Property Details W2352760
And this is a neighborhood where we were also looking to buy something. Very beautiful, with a mix of young families and older ones. Very beautiful houses! 
REALTOR.ca -Property Details W2313867


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maria1012 said:


> Thank you. What part of Scotland are you from?


I'm from Glasgow, something I usually try not to admit, lol.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Oakville: close to Dundas street is convenient to get to Mississauga. Close to the 403 (QEW) and the 407 (toll express way).
> I have friends in this neighborhood, and they really like it: REALTOR.ca -Property Details W2352760
> And this is a neighborhood where we were also looking to buy something. Very beautiful, with a mix of young families and older ones. Very beautiful houses!
> REALTOR.ca -Property Details W2313867


We'll definitely check it out. Thank you!


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm from Glasgow, something I usually try not to admit, lol.


My husband's people are from Argyleshire County near Inveraray. We've never been but he talks about going all the time.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maria1012 said:


> My husband's people are from Argyleshire County near Inveraray. We've never been but he talks about going all the time.


It's a magnificent area with beautiful scenery. Hopefully for you someday.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Maybe Georgetown, or Brampton?
> Never been in Brampton, but some told me it's 'Little India' over there,



In some parts of the city it is but in others not so much. Pretty much the same as Mississauga.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

My daughter and I will be relocating to the GTA as well, hopefully sometime around the first of the year (filing spouse paperwork this month). Mississauga is one area we are considering, too. I will actually be up there next week looking about. If I come across any useful info, I will let you know.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It's a magnificent area with beautiful scenery. Hopefully for you someday.


My husband can't wait!


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

headzred said:


> My daughter and I will be relocating to the GTA as well, hopefully sometime around the first of the year (filing spouse paperwork this month). Mississauga is one area we are considering, too. I will actually be up there next week looking about. If I come across any useful info, I will let you know.


Please do. Thank you.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It's a magnificent area with beautiful scenery. Hopefully for you someday.


I heard Glasgow is a rough town. Do you root for the "Greens" or the Blues"?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maria1012 said:


> I heard Glasgow is a rough town. Do you root for the "Greens" or the Blues"?


Some parts are certainly rough but, for the most part it's an okay place to live. Having said that there's no way I would go back and live there.
I didn't support either of them, but rather another Glasgow team. One not so good thing about Glasgow is the sectarianism between Protestants and Catholics. In my day if one was a Celtic supporter there as a 99% chance one was Catholic and if Protestant then one was a Rangers' supporter. The result was considerable violence at the games between those teams. I am Protestant so if I did support one of them it would have been the Blues. I don't think it's quite so bad today but it does still exist.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Some parts are certainly rough but, for the most part it's an okay place to live. Having said that there's no way I would go back and live there.
> I didn't support either of them, but rather another Glasgow team. One not so good thing about Glasgow is the sectarianism between Protestants and Catholics. In my day if one was a Celtic supporter there as a 99% chance one was Catholic and if Protestant then one was a Rangers' supporter. The result was considerable violence at the games between those teams. I am Protestant so if I did support one of them it would have been the Blues. I don't think it's quite so bad today but it does still exist.


My husband heard the same thing from one of his friends from Scotland, who now lives in Brazil. He said that other than the Scottish Winters, the main thing he doesn't miss is the Protestant v. Catholic hostility. He said (granted this happened years ago) that when his aunt married a Catholic she was basically thrown out of the family. Very very sad. Anyway, I'm sure it's worth a visit (in the Summer).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maria1012 said:


> My husband heard the same thing from one of his friends from Scotland, who now lives in Brazil. He said that other than the Scottish Winters, the main thing he doesn't miss is the Protestant v. Catholic hostility. He said (granted this happened years ago) that when his aunt married a Catholic she was basically thrown out of the family. Very very sad. Anyway, I'm sure it's worth a visit (in the Summer).


Yes indeed, it is sad. Glasgow is a very old city with a long history of industrialization, much of which has disappeared now. Edinburgh, on the other hand, is a magnificent city, The Athens of the North as one famous writer described it.
I hope you get to visit both.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes indeed, it is sad. Glasgow is a very old city with a long history of industrialization, much of which has disappeared now. Edinburgh, on the other hand, is a magnificent city, The Athens of the North as one famous writer described it.
> I hope you get to visit both.


We definitely would like to see Edinburgh. My husband wanted to know if you have an opinion regarding Scottish independence? Most (but not all) of his Scottish friends are against independence, he says because they are afraid they'll lose the monarchy. The vote (I believe in 2014) will be interesting.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maria1012 said:


> We definitely would like to see Edinburgh. My husband wanted to know if you have an opinion regarding Scottish independence? Most (but not all) of his Scottish friends are against independence, he says because they are afraid they'll lose the monarchy. The vote (I believe in 2014) will be interesting.


I don't think independence for Scotland would be a good thing or feasible. It, like Quebec in Canada, cannot survive without support of the national government. There is only so much oil in Scotland and it will eventually run out. Fishing and whisky will not be enough in the future. Separation in countries such as Belgium, Canada and UK is extremely complex. The country no longer has much of an industrial base. It would in time end up like Greece.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't think independence for Scotland would be a good thing or feasible. It, like Quebec in Canada, cannot survive without support of the national government. There is only so much oil in Scotland and it will eventually run out. Fishing and whisky will not be enough in the future. Separation in countries such as Belgium, Canada and UK is extremely complex. The country no longer has much of an industrial base. It would in time end up like Greece.


I see what you're saying. I hope with the Bloc losing badly in the last election, the Quebec separation movement will dissipate. It would be a disaster for both Canada and Quebec if they left the Dominion


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

Maria1012 said:


> My husband will be starting a new job in Mississauga in September. Initially he'll relocate on his own and I'll be staying behind in New Jersey until the end of the year. Can anyone recommend a nice town to live in that's near Mississauga, safe and not too expensive. Thank you!


There are some really lovely suburbs in Mississauga itself. Port Credit and Streetsville are very quint and well worth a look.


----------



## Maria1012 (May 2, 2012)

nataliehahn said:


> There are some really lovely suburbs in Mississauga itself. Port Credit and Streetsville are very quint and well worth a look.


We'll definitely check them out. Thanks for the tips!


----------

